# How cold is your location?



## Master Dan (Nov 8, 2010)

We just woke up to 6 degrees above zero kind of a shock since we have been so warm the last 5 weeks 20's to high 30's. First October people werent standing on the ice fishing for Tom Cods by the 15th.

Now I here we are going to have a cold winter February through March and a late spring that can mean Ice on the ocean till June and maybe no or little summer? 

One good thing we will be to fish for King Crab maybe December through the ice about a mile from my front door.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 8, 2010)

Newfoundland? Hah. Lets just say foreign exchange university students don't come here for the weather.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 8, 2010)

The last few days, it's been brutally cold.  About 65-70F during the days.  I'm not sure if we're going to make it.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 8, 2010)

​60"s here. It may just get below freezing this winter........at night
There's a reason only 300000 or so people live in Alaska.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 8, 2010)

Same here, about 65 degrees or so.  That's chilly for South Florida in early November.  It's an excuse to wear the leather jacket at least.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 8, 2010)

I live in a ski resort town in northern Japan (Rusutsu,Hokkaido). Today it`s in the high 40s- low 50s. But we`ve had a little snow already. This winter will be below freezing most days.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 8, 2010)

elder999 said:


> There's a reason only 300000 or so people live in Alaska.


 
You mean its not because of Sarah Palin??? 

Seen snow tonight, suppose to go down to -3C or so. I don't mind the cold, its shovelling and driving in the snow I don't like....


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2010)

Shovel?  23 years in New England and I still don't own a shovel.  Or a snowblower, for that matter.  :lol: 
.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 9, 2010)

Only 70 here... but it'll be warming up again in time for the weekend


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2010)

40


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 9, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> Same here, about 65 degrees or so.  That's chilly for South Florida in early November.  It's an excuse to wear the leather jacket at least.



Howdy neighbor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2010)

If you asked this question last Thursday I could have said 100


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 9, 2010)

Good job postings all/ most? not sure about people who have not seen it but this is for opinions.

Comming from a business background that had some dealings with Hollywood related to technology in the transition from analog to digital and editing the movie obiously displays our current special effects. I loved all the original KTKid movies not for true acuracy especially mixing all the sparing rules and fantasy about obvious beginer skills but for the life lessons for kids and values.

The current movie sound track is awsom, the cinematography is great and interesting at the same time I barrowed the dvd I have not reviewed the making of it and location sites. It does keep with many of the story line from the original but of course Kung Fu not Karate. Again they mix all kinds of rules in the tournament, point, full contact, MMA ect. and I really got a laugh at the instant replay video on the screen for Kung Fu?which to my knowledge has never had a standardized method for sport fighting?

I am white my wife black and we are both major Will Smith fans, Jaden was awsome and so much of his looks and attitude was just like his dad I am sure Will was just beaming watching his son both on location and screening the final cut. People who say they don't like Jaden becasue he was this or that in another movie make the point he is a terrific actor for his age. As for the woman acting as his mother she is spot on with great looks and attitude my wife said that Jaden's mom was real active on location when it came to her boy getting hit! 

This is the most serious part Jackie has ever done and should be a trend as he gets older. Keeping with the old Karate theme of the original the Kung Fu master told his kids no pain no mercy? themes I doubt any original Kung Fu master would ever teach what i did like is that in the end of the tournament instead of a confrontation between jackie and the KF master all his students showed respect to jackie and Jaden the winner for fighting hard and with honor.

Great movie for adults and kids. Any body know the specific location shots and history obvious Tinanamin Square but others.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 9, 2010)

elder999 said:


> 60"s here. It may just get below freezing this winter........at night
> There's a reason only 300000 or so people live in Alaska.


 
Hey its 698,473 and when you guys down there can't find a job or it get 125 in summer plus floods and tornados people come here


----------



## elder999 (Nov 9, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> Hey its 698,473 and when you guys down there can't find a job or it get 125 in summer plus floods and tornados people come here


I will always get work, wherever I want.....and that's not Alaska..:lol:


----------



## Joe1957 (Mar 22, 2011)

Carol said:


> Shovel? 23 years in New England and I still don't own a shovel. Or a snowblower, for that matter. :lol:
> .


 

WHAT!!!  lol.  I gave up the shovel for a snowblower.
Spring is finally making its way around to use although, I hear snow for tomorrow.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2011)

right now it is 41 degrees

But tomorrow....sadly Joe1957 is correct... snow


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2011)

It is certainly not pool weather here right now as it did get windy and cold over the weekend.  Still it is nice enough to be in a t-shirt!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 24, 2011)

It's been nice lately, but Colorado does have some cold spells. I left work one morning to hear the radio annouce that it was currently -20F. -40F with the wind chill.

But no matter how cold it gets, I always have a countdown timer set to let me know how much longer till our next dive trip. It's always warm on our dive trips.


----------



## Master Dan (Mar 24, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I will always get work, wherever I want.....and that's not Alaska..:lol:


 
Your fortunate but in general we get people from all over the lower 48 who cannot find work. Gold at almost $1,500 an ounce now attracts alot of people in 1995 a person sleeping on the beach using just a shovel and sluse box could make $15,000 a summer at $350 an ounce guess how much that is now. problem is now much of the camping or recreational mining is very restricted people keep showing having little knowledge or money go home broke.

Some groups waste $100,000 to over a million building things that don't work on the beach or in the ocean but others who know are getting as much as 2,000 ounces a season. 

They forcast a colder than usual winter with late spring which means sea ice and no freight till June but February and March have been awesome with temps 5 to 15 above average with temps now 15 to 37 above at times hope it keeps up so in April roads will open and we have a real summer?

Summer Our dojang does out door training Fridays and weekends, hikes, camping, fishing, hunting storing food and fish. August worst month temp 30's 40's with mixed snow and rain bad wind storms on ocean but sometimes beautiful days even into September. 

24 hour sun kids play out all night or till 5 am they turn almost black from the sun even spring time ice fishing or crabing through the ice due to reflection from the sun on the snow. Trout 5-15 pounds through the ice She fish so large you cannot pull them through the Ice Auger hole.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2011)

Well its the 5th day of spring so it is a balmy 34 degrees well when I say balmy I am speaking as compared to the 15 to 20 degrees we are suppose to have tonight


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fortunate for us, we train in the outdoors, cold or hot....

The coldest it got here was minus 15. Right now it's 44. The hottest it gets in the summer normally runs around 100-115, give or take a few...:shrug:


----------

